# Question



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Question....

What does the light bulbs tell me on the left of the message ???
And is there a way to tell if you already looked at the message?
Other message boards turn the link a different color after you enter and leave them... I see no difference...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*posts*

Kevin if you go down to the bottom of the page with the light bulbs it'll tell you it has to do with how many time its been view and post replied.
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Problem is that that bulbs are not there if you read mostly via "View new posts".


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

But I see blue bulbs and flashers....
I see nothen to tell me what they mean ...
And the red bulbs of both light and dark say the same thing...
"More than 15 replies or 150 views"


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin,

I mentioned the red/pink bulbs having the same text to Andy a week or so ago. He has been busy tweaking other things on the boards and has probably just hasn't gotten around to this. Icons and text also need to be added for the blue and flashing lights.

Andy is really responsive and I'm sure he'll get to these soon.

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i thought the flashing ones have done both.. 15 posts AND150 views


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*SJ*

You are right --- I am going to be updating these lights soon to make a little more sense...

Andy


----------

